# 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei



## Anni (20. Juni 2005)

ja ja alles geht viel zu schnell vorbei :c 

ein herzliches dankeschön an lenzibald und seine liebe frau #rwie ihr euren weiher und das rundherum :k  leibevoll gepflegt habt  da steckt soooo viel arbeit drinn#6
na und gismowolf hat uns auch noch super verwöhnt mit brotzeit und lecker frischen krebsen mmmm knack |smash: vielen dank für alles  
es war sooo eine nette kleine truppe beisammen#g #a :a 

und ein super treffen|laola:


----------



## bine (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Da muss ich doch sofort mit einsteigen!!!  #6  #6 

Danke Lenzibald und "Lenzibaldine" für die beiden schönen Tage an Eurem herrlichen Weiher!!! Ihr gebt Euch immer soviel Mühe uns zu verwöhnen!!! Dafür einen dicken #v  #v  #v  #v 
Ich habe endlich mit meiner "lila Kampfpeitsche" einen größeren Fisch drillen können, war einfach spitze!!! Das Wetter habt ihr auch wieder super hinbekommen!!!

Einen ganz lieben Dank auch an Gismowolf für die Versorgung mit den Krebsen und den überaus leckeren Morcheln  #6  #6  #6 

Danke auch an Rob, der uns seinen Kescher und die Top-Köder zur Verfügung gestellt hat (übrigens haben Anni und ich tatsächlich noch was gefangen als Du weg warst...  |supergri  |supergri )

Ich werde heute abend mal ein paar Fotos von den super Fängen einstellen (einschließlich Mamas "Goldkarpfen" |supergri )

Ich freu mich schon wieder auf das nächste ÖBT und hoffe, dass dann auch mal ein paar mehr Österreicher da sein werden!!!


----------



## rob (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

hey!
ich bin auch halbwegs heil wieder in wien angekommen...nur bin ich jetzt krank:c
sehr verkühlt,hab die nacht schlecht geschlafen und rotz herum.
ich hab sehr viel spass am wochenende gehabt und es war schön alle mal wieder zusehen.danke auch an lenzi und frau für alles...ganz besonders für die kräuter/knoblauchdips:q
schade das doch weniger leute kommen konnten...wenn die bayern nicht zu viert kommen sitz ich ab samstag nur mehr alleine mit lenzi am teich:c
ösis stellt euch in die ecke und schaut am boden
freu mich schon aufs nächste jahr.lg rob


----------



## rob (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

nochmal einen spezialdank an den lenzi,das ich mich an seinem teich mit welsködern in form von kleineren ca viertel/halbkilo brachsen eindecken durfte:m:m:m
mein gefrierfach ist bumm voll und die welssaison in aw für mich ködermässig gerettet:q
lg rob


----------



## Anni (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@hallo rob|wavey: 

 wo hast dich denn verkühlt;+ waren doch keine mädels da |supergri 

na ja mir tun nur die ripperl auf der rechten seite a bisserl wehhh|supergri 
wer baut denn immer eine falle auf für mich |supergri |kopfkrat dek mal robert damit er was zu lachen hatt|supergri 

wär schön wennst beim BB treffen dabei sein könntest#c 

aber scheeeeee wars wieda#g #v


----------



## freibadwirt (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

O je Anni mußt dir doch nicht die Gräten brechen wenn du nicht mit nach Hamneidet möchtest.  Hätte dich doch selbstlos wie ich bin im hohen Norden vertreten.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Anni (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@hallo andreas|kopfkrat 

das pack ich alles ich werd mir nprge nicht versaun lassen #d 

und wenn ich auf allen vieren ins auto und boot kriechen muss|supergri 

jetz hab ich ja nur noch das BB treffen vor mir und da werd ich mir eine ritterrüstung ausleihen|supergri |supergri dann kann nix kaputt gehen#c 

aber schöööön wars#6 
gruß anni#h


----------



## bine (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> O je Anni mußt dir doch nicht die Gräten brechen wenn du nicht mit nach Hamneidet möchtest.  Hätte dich doch selbstlos wie ich bin im hohen Norden vertreten.|supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



Wenn Du eine Vertretung oder zwei Wochen Schneefall für Gunzenhausen auftreibst, dann bist auf jeden Fall dabei, dafür schlaf ich aufm Boot oder vorm Haus und stell Dir mein Bett zur Verfügung.... Das wäre ja absolut TOP!!!   #6  #6  #6 
Ich denk gad an die lecker Nudeln mit Reker zrück nach Avik....  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## freibadwirt (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@ Bine 

dein Angebot ist ja supernett von dir hab aber leider keinen Ersatz für mich und der Winter wird wohl auch nicht zurückkommen|kopfkrat .Die einzige Möglichkeit ist zur Zeit wohl das wir Auswandern:m :m :m :m .
Gruß Andreas.|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## bine (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

ok, bleiben wir oben und kommen niiiieeee wieder zurück!!! Das wäre mir auch das liebste!!!  |supergri  |supergri  #6


----------



## freibadwirt (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Superklasse bin sofort dabei .#6


----------



## gismowolf (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Besten Dank auch von mir an Lenzibaldoma,Lenzibaldine,Lenzibaldinchen und
Lenzibald,die sich alle so große Mühe für den guten Ablauf des Boarditreffens gemacht haben!Von der Medizin(auf Schwarzbierbasis)hat rob wahrscheinlich zu wenig angewendet,drum ist er jetzt krank!Aber ich wünsch ihm baldige Genesung!!Liebe Grüße noch an alle weiteren Teilnehmer aus Bayern und Österreich!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## bine (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

so, hier schon vorab mal die Fotos  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## bine (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

noch welche...


----------



## bine (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

noch welche:


----------



## bine (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

noch welche:


----------



## bine (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

noch mehr:


----------



## freibadwirt (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@ Bine 

sind ja echt tolle Fotos.Habt bestimmt viel Spass gehabt#6 #6 #6 
Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## rob (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

super bilder bine!ich hab ja auch noch welche,die werd ich später einstellen..lg


----------



## wodibo (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Oh man da ist ja heuer richtig viel Platz gewesen. Schade das ich net dabei sein konnte und schämt Euch Ihr Ösis. So wenig Leutz  #d 

Anni, Du solltest vor dem angeln mal kaggen gehn oder warum guckst Du so verkniffen  |kopfkrat :q :q :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Ja Leute...es war wieder einmal ein super Treffen an Lenzis Weiher. #6  #6 

Die Bayern haben natürlich,wie auch im letzten Jahr das Ösitreffen behauptet.  Eigendlich sollte es ja kein Bayerntreffen werden sondern ein Ösitreffen.  
Also ihr Ösis...zeigt uns im nächstem Jahr das ihr die Oberhand habt. :m 

Meinen ganz besonderen Dank gilt natürlich unseren Lenzi mit seiner Lenzibaldine. #6  #6  #6 
Bei euch ist es immer wieder ein super Wochenende.Ich komme gern wieder zu euch.

Weiterhin hier noch meinen Dank an unseren Gismowolf der uns mit edelen Schmakerln den Gaumen versüsst hat. #6  #6


----------



## Anni (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Anni, Du solltest vor dem angeln mal kaggen gehn oder warum guckst Du so 

verkniffen |kopfkrat :q :q :q[/QUOTE]

@wodibo

ich hab gedacht....|kopfkrat   ich hab  diiiich an der angel|supergri 
mußte dann auch gleich die brille abnehmen um sicher zu gehen dass du es nicht warst#c 

jedenfall ich hab was gefangen #a und da bin ich stolz egal wie ich aussehe:r |supergri wenns dir nicht gefällt#d  schau einfach weg ich bin nun mal kein moddl #d


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Ach so...hab ich vergessen.

Ich werde diese Tage noch über dieses Treffen einen gesonderten Bericht schreiben.
Nur heute nicht mehr.  

@ Anni

Deine Wurfkünste sind einfach klasse.Du bist auf dem Weg ne gute Anglerin zu werden.Mach deine Fischerprüfung und du wirst noch viele solcher schönen Drills erleben dürfen.
Meinen Glückwunsch noch zu deinem ersten Karpfen,deiner ersten Schleie und zu deinem Ausnahmefisch dem prachtvollen Goldfisch. #6  #6  #6


----------



## wodibo (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*



			
				Anni schrieb:
			
		

> jedenfall ich hab was gefangen #a und da bin ich stolz egal wie ich aussehe:r |supergri wenns dir nicht gefällt#d  schau einfach weg ich bin nun mal kein moddl #d



Wer hat ihn dir denn zugeworfen :q Na gut dann schick ich mal ein Petri auf den Berg :m


----------



## bine (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

hier hab ich noch was ausgegraben:


----------



## bine (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

und hier die letzten:


----------



## Reisender (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@all


Da scheint ja einiges an Fischlis zusammen gekommen zu sein...#6 #6  der göldene ist aber auch ganz nett, einer meiner Veteranen hatte letztens auch einen an der leine.

|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Servus.
Jetzt hab ich Zeit mich auch zu melden. War wieder Supi das Treffen leider waren nur wenige dabei. Aber vieleicht werdens das nächste mal mehr. Werde jetzt noch ein paar Fotos hochladen.


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

noch mehr


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

kommt noch was


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

ein paar noch


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

gleich fertig


----------



## ollidi (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Klasse Bilder Leute. Spaß hattet Ihr ja wohl.
Aber wieso sind auf einem Ösi-Treffen fast nur Bayern.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Anni (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bilder Leute. Spaß hattet Ihr ja wohl.
> Aber wieso sind auf einem Ösi-Treffen fast nur Bayern. |kopfkrat


 
@hallo ollidi

mal eine gegenfrage;+ 

warum sind beim BB treffen sooo viele preissn;+ ;+ ;+ |supergri 

und bei de preissntreffn immer mehr bayern ;+ ;+ ;+ 

jetz kannst grübeln :q :q :q


----------



## Drohne (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bilder Leute. Spaß hattet Ihr ja wohl.
> Aber wieso sind auf einem Ösi-Treffen fast nur Bayern. |kopfkrat


 
*Hallo Ollidi, alter Junge!|wavey: :m *

dass kann ich Dir gerne beantworten und lautet schlicht und einfach.
*" Weil die Bayern im Ösi-Land stets herzlich willkommen sind:l *" *und sich offenbar bei uns auch wohlfühlen , *

alles klaro!

LG und Mega Petri von Drohe


----------



## bine (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@Drohne
das stimmt!!! :m  :m 
Ich fühle mich sogar so wohl, dass ich meine ganzen Arbeitstage im "Ösi-Reich" verbringe und meine Rennen für Österreich fahre!!!  :q  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Anni (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

ja bine du hast soooo recht 

und ich kann nur sagen |bla: 

mir wirds da nie langweilig|supergri 

letztes jahr den hax gebrochen vor lauter frust dass ich nix gefangen hab#d

und diesmal hab ich viele :k be :a #a gefangen die freude war sooooo groß,dass ich mir 2 ripperl gebrochen hab:q :q 

beim nächsten mal zieh ich eine ritterrüstung an mit schnorchel :q 



   ABER  SCHÖÖÖÖÖN WARS WIEDER IM LINZERLANDL#h


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

was du hast 2 rippen gebrochen??wie  machst du das  nur?
gute besserung anni!lg rob


----------



## Anni (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@hei rob

jaaaaa  jaaaaa  ich bin hat a bissal botschat#q 

aber jetz kommt erst noch das BB treffen und dann gehts gleich nach norge #c 
da bin ich wieder fitt des derfst glaubn#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Hi Anni!
Du solltest solch ein BB auch an Land tragen, dann tut das stürzen nicht mehr so weh. :q  :q  :q  #h 
Gruss  a Saupreis! |wavey:


----------



## bine (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@knurri
was ist ein BB??? #c


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Ich dachte bei BB-Treffen an ein Belly Boot, aber das war glaube ich ein Irrtum.
Jetzt ist mir auch klar was Anni meint. #q 
Na ja die Sonne hat bei mir ihre Spuren hinterlassen.  |uhoh: 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

geil:mich lach mich weg:q


----------



## bine (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

Belly Boat Treffen in Bayern und Linz... naja....wir haben ja auch momentan ziemlich viel Sonne.....  :q  :q  :q


----------



## freibadwirt (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@ Anni

O je Anni du könntest dir auch mal leichter machen - sich nicht vorm Norwegenurlaub die Rippen zu brechen#d #d #d #d .Wenn du willst leih ich dir für Norwegen meinen Schulterharness kanst dann wenigstens die Monsterdorsche richtig drillen.Wünsche gute besserung  
Andreas


----------



## Anni (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@ andreas

na ja die ripperl wachsen wieder zamm 

besser is ich fahr nirgens mehr wo hin is gscheida i bleib in meine 4 wend #q 

aber nach norge muss i unbedingt im juli mit zum#a  und dann meld i mi lieber ab aus dem geschehen:q setz mi in an schauklstul und schloooof do kann nix mehr bassiern:q :q


----------



## Anni (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@ knurri

BB treffen ist bayrisches bergtreffen am watzmann:q 

gruß anni#h


----------



## bine (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*



			
				Anni schrieb:
			
		

> besser is ich fahr nirgens mehr wo hin is gscheida i bleib in meine 4 wend #q
> 
> aber nach norge muss i unbedingt im juli mit zum#a  und dann meld i mi lieber ab aus dem geschehen:q setz mi in an schauklstul und schloooof do kann nix mehr bassiern:q :q



Kannst aber total vergessen, lieber pass i Tag und Nacht auf di auf, als dass du di ausm geschehen zurückziagst!!! Du gherst dazua!!! Mia ham nu vui vor!!! :q  :q  #6  #6  #6


----------



## wodibo (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*



			
				Anni schrieb:
			
		

> besser is ich fahr nirgens mehr wo hin is gscheida i bleib in meine 4 wend #q



Einfach die Finger weg von den Steckdosen :m :q :q
Dann klappts auch mit dem Unfallfrei :q
Gute Besserung und paß auf das Dir net noch an Husten holst


----------



## freibadwirt (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@ Bine

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

@ Anni      |abgelehn 

Kneifen gilt net - müssen doch bei uns am See den Meterzander rausholen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Anni (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@ andreas

ich werds mir durch den kopf gehen lassen sofern das hirnkastl wieder in takt ist|supergri |supergri |supergri  hast ja recht 

gruß anni#h


----------



## freibadwirt (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@ Anni
so gefällt mir des gleich besser ,mußt mich halt mal in Gunzenhausen besuchen
dann gehts dir gleich besser   .
Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Anni (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2.österreichisches ABtreffen vorbei*

@ danke andreas

das mit dem besuch werd ich mir zu herzen  nehmen   und wenns passt bald in die tat umsetzen #6 versprochen#h 

gruß anni|wavey:


----------

